# Broken Exhaust stud



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well trying to change out he exhaust on Ryan's brute and the stud that holds the exhaust to the rear head broke off. Did not even take much effort. Found that the stud was already cracked. anyone have any ideas on how to get this out of the head with out taking the hole thing apart. it is the top bolt on the rear head. I am sure that the stud is lock tighted in. all the other studs on the front and back were changed out to bolts except this one.:banghead::aargh4:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Any left out to grab onto?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

one thread.. we started drilling it but the only thing that will fit in there is a drimmel. going to work through the night to try to get this thing going as we are leaving for our ride at red creek on friday.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good luck brother


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

just what we needed right before the ride


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I will try that tomorrow. we are not having any luck so far. I am taking the bike to my buddies machine shop in the morning.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Good luck. I have faith you will get it removed.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well got it sealed up and ready to ride. I will have to remove the head to get it out of there. I went to my buddies machine shop and got them to help me get it on and sealed up. i have rode it today for about an hour and a half. it aint leaking so i think we will be ok. Thanks for all of the help and ideas. This is why i love this site. :mimbrules:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

How did you get it to seal off?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

When you put the stock exhaust back on it wants to pull toward the top right of the head. Which is where the stud is broken. with the help of inovative thinking and a exhaust crush seal i was able to mount the exhaust alittle higher on the mount i was able to get it to ride hard on the top right side. then i took it and bolted the exhaust on the bike and tightened the one bolt that is left. with the combo of the exhaust being moved up and in a tad bit it was able to seal off. We rode the bike all evening and everything is doing good. it rained quite a bit today so i rode it in the water and tried to wet it to see if i could make it leak. Everything is looking good. I will probably have to pull the head off as it is the only way that i will be able to get the stud out. we are going to bring some JB weld with us and if we are having problems i will just jb weld it together to make it through the weekend. We have some things to change out on the bike after this ride so it is now on the to do list. 

The clutch as a lot of stall in it so i will be tearing it down after this ride to get it back to normal. We dont have along stretch to ride at my house where you can test the top speed but it dont pull very hard after the first 15 to 20 mph. you can tell the power is there but dont know where it is going. I have a new belt that we are going to bring with us if it is the belt that is slipping we will be able to change it at red creek.


----------

